
Show HN: Updated Hacker News Chrome Extension - tommoor
http://blog.tommoor.com/post/45072871249/hacker-new
======
marknutter
One of the features the Reddit Enhancement Suite provides is the ability to
collapse _all_ child comments for an entire thread, and I find it immensely
useful. In fact, that and the "view all pictures" features are really the only
two I find useful in that extension. OP should add the former to this plugin.

~~~
tommoor
I could definitely provide this, if you wanted to open an issue i'll get round
to it soon enough...

------
killerbat00
For anyone interested, here's a version that highlights the original poster in
comment threads: <https://github.com/killerbat00/HackerNew>

------
tilltheis
I really like the extension but what I'm missing is auto refresh and opening
links in new tabs (both comments and articles). That functionality is offered
by another extension
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackemup/abjhkncpe...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackemup/abjhkncpebiaepcpeopknaghepekbnpm))
but sadly both extensions seem to be incompatible (after browser restart).

------
michaelmior
Really digging this. For those who prefer light on dark (such as myself), I
made a few minor tweaks. It's not perfect, but mostly usable. You can get a
copy at <http://github.com/michaelmior/HackerNew>. Just clone somewhere and go
to chrome://extensions, click "Load unpacked extension" and select the folder
you cloned to.

~~~
tommoor
nice, glad you could tweak to your liking!

------
graiz
Very cool. I like some of the stuff you've done but the css conflicts with
another HN extension that I enjoy
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/readable-
hackernew...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/readable-
hackernews/jnnojalnifmaekkfknejbppafnaiepjl)) I think their css is easier to
read but I really like what you're doing in the menus.

------
nwienert
Nice to see progess! I used this extension for over a year.

I've since switched to HN Enhancement Suite because it fixes my biggest gripe:
horizontal scrolling in comment threads. I just tried this out and it doesn't
fix this. I'd love to switch back, perhaps if I get time I'll submit a pull
request.

------
nightwolf
FWIW, when I try installing the extension, it says "Manifest file is invalid"
and the installation fails.

~~~
tommoor
Strange, it's definitely valid according to the docs and Google also processes
the manifest on upload - are you all on Linux?

~~~
nightwolf
Chrome 25.0.1364.160 on OS X.

I think I also tried installing it on a Windows computer, too, though, and got
the same error.

------
dylangs1030
I like the functions you added in. Here's a few constructive criticisms:

1\. I don't want to use this because it doesn't _feel_ like I'm on Hacker
News. I miss the orange. This is obviously subjective.

2\. It's mildly annoying to have a hover bubble crop up when I trail the mouse
across a user name without meaning to. It's distracting. Maybe you could add a
higher threshold for registering the hover? This way it's deliberate most of
the time.

3\. The endless scrolling isn't as seamless as I would hope. I find this is a
common problem with "endless" pages - it never loads before you reach the end
of the page, which gives a slight refractory period where you've very aware
you've reached the "end" of the page.

I mean overall I'd use it if it still fit the color scheme. Just some food for
thought. Good job :)

~~~
lucaspiller
I would like to see the orange in the extension too. Other than that I have no
complaints.

~~~
tommoor
People you follow are highlighted orange, as the only orange is your own
stuff, the logo and these people it makes sure they stand out :-)

------
jlogsdon
I just installed this for the first time and my favorite feature is relative
font-sizes, hands down. I have a larger default font-size on my laptop and I
didn't realize how many sites don't respect that until I switched.

------
nicksergeant
I really like this but the hover actions make it pretty annoying to casually
browse. After just a few minutes of use, I accidentally triggered the user
hover actions a few times.

~~~
tommoor
That's a shame... I can't say it happens for me, perhaps I've subconsciously
learnt not to scroll in the vertical band where the usernames live! I'm using
a hoverIntent plugin so you do need to hover for a few hundred milliseconds
before it's triggered too.

~~~
jcomis
I'm in the same camp as nicksergeant. I also don't like having to click
outside the tooltip to dismiss it.

Nice work regardless, thanks for building it.

------
jrajav
Is there a reason recent Chrome extensions never have desktop notifications?
Is non-user-initiated scraping banned or discouraged?

------
ibu
Nice work! As said by others; would be nice to be able to switch between dark
and light themed CSS though.

------
nshankar
I would like you to add a facility to let us see the linked web page on the
right hand side.

------
DustinCalim
I use Hacker News <I>because</I> it doesn't have those features...

~~~
tommoor
It doesn't have html comments either ;-)

~~~
sebkomianos
And I guess he probably wanted to underline "because" instead.

------
moyajaya
No love for Firefox? Could someone repackage this to work on Firefox? Please!

------
signed0
Would it be possible to add a retina favicon as well?

